# iNHD



## Scottthedott (Sep 1, 2006)

What is the status of Dish Network putting up iNHD this week? (9-1-2006)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not there yet.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> Not there yet.


Any idea where Charlotte HD Locals are in the process??


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

There is a charlie chat coming up on the 11th at 8pm cst, maybe there will be some new hd for that event/
Personaly I would rater see all the hd channels get full hd than watch a bunch of so so dvd quality video.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

dude2 said:


> There is a charlie chat coming up on the 11th at 8pm cst, maybe there will be some new hd for that event/
> Personaly I would rater see all the hd channels get full hd than watch a bunch of so so dvd quality video.


What he said!!


----------

